

Show HN: Interesting launching soon page - kodeshpa

In the world of social networks, Sometimes you just want to get the most right information out @right place, to tell everyone that 'Hey, this is me!'. Digixcard is for those situations.<p>Any thoughts ?
======
angryasian
i hate these lawnchrock pages. Very little to no insight into product or even
barely scratches the surface on what you are actually trying to accomplish.
Scrap the canned lawnchrock service, put up a useful page with a few
screenshots, and better information.

~~~
kodeshpa
do you know any another better service ?

~~~
shii
My brother, dad, mom, and sister for starters. That and a $20 themeforest
launch theme.

------
kodeshpa
Does this sound better ?

In the world of social networks, Sometimes you want to exchange the most
precise information at right place in just few seconds,to tell everyone that
'Hey, this is me!. Traditional Business cards are not enough. Digixcard is for
those situations.

------
kodeshpa
<http://digixcard.com/> here is the link

~~~
rglover
Careful with the grammar and phrasing on here. As a social networking site,
communication is key.

 _edit_ Also just realized that this was a "template" landing page of sorts.
If you have access to a designer, have them take a few minutes to whip up
something unique to your app. A landing page like this is a serious turnoff
(especially for the geek crowd who will be early adopters).

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks for feedback. Any idea's on templates we should use.

~~~
rglover
No templates. Come up with your own, something unique to your product.
Templates are a great indicator of someone who doesn't really care about their
product. If you don't have a designer, hire one. I'm available =)
<http://www.wellroundedgent.com>

